# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  SPOTLIGHT is on...... *vi* ( ;) It's our 1st time going to PA, What & where would you

## Vince

*vi*, Is our go to person, and I think sammyb, is got good onsite on there area. For families with teenagers. I think it is a better value staying a vacation rental vs. a hotel. Of course the beaches of Boston Bay and ect. I would like to see the PA message board start getting more sites and input. After from what we see and like it's a gem of a parish. That needs exposure. IMO. We are trying to get everything in order for a summer trip. Sometimes (when going to Negril area) we see places to stay that look very nice. But when we get back home and look for them, no information to be found. I'm looking for places like that to be highlights.  :Wink:  I hope this thread will help others along with us to gain knowledge of PA. This thread is to help EVERYONE interested in the area. (our likkle secret spot of Ja.)

----------


## *vi*

VINCE!!!!!  I'm so happy for you!!!  WOW!  I'm too excited for words!  I'm about to leave for the day, but I'll be back in the morning with my suggestions and tips.  And I'm sure Sammy will be in to contribute her great ideas.  What month are you going??

For starters I agree that you should look for house accommodations and put Reach Falls at the top of your "day trip list".

Get Ready Portland...VINCE is on his way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vince

Lol, vi, we are thinking of summer month not sure yet. Got to get stuff in order 1st. But..... YES!!! Portland we are READY for the new sights, sounds, Red Stripe, opps, had to throw that in there! Smiling faces, beaches, lush tropical untouched land! I could go on for  a while but,.. Heck I haven't even been yet!! Reach Fall is the on the bucket list. If I can jump or swim or surf in it, I"M IN!!!

----------


## reps

I have been and Reach Falls is something

----------


## agregory

Hello Vince and everyone else here.  I hope you don't mind if I hijack and ask a question about Reach Falls  :Smile:   Husband and I are headed to the PA area in 28 days for the first time!  
*vi* and sammyb have been very helpful and so is this board!

Are there parts of Reach Falls that you need to swim to get through?  I'm just asking because one of the two of us doesn't swim well.  He's a great doggy paddler though  :Wink:   We've swam through caves on other islands with aid of a floaty/life ring thing and it's worked great.  We've also been to YS and Dunns.  I'm sure we'll visit Reach Falls regardless, but I was curious how much we can see without a lot of swimming?  Thanks for any input!  I'll definitely fill you all in on our trip once we return! 

I'm excited for you to explore a new area Vince!  I'm sure you'll have an amazing time!

----------


## Vince

This discussion thread is a "no hijacked thread", I started this discussion for us newbies to have a little or a lot of knowledge before we hit PA. We have HAVE'NT been yet to PA. But my look at Reach Falls has a area that I see is for non experienced swimmers you will be fine in. Honestly, we have been to Mayfield Falls and the guides are like your guardian angels. As long as you tell the guides, hey mon!, mi not a good swimmer, but!!! I can out doggy paddle a dog though!! All you have to do is ask. MOST guides on most falls will watch over you like a hawk. We took our nieces and they was 8 months old and 2 years old. My brother & sister in laws walk Mayfield with them and the guys showed the safest routes to navigate up the fall. Most times they would grab the girls and hold them and mom and dad walked up the areas. Honestly the girls had no problem with someone else holding them. It was a good time and everyone was safe swimmers or non swimmers. But GO to Reach Falls!! Just give them a heads up! No worries mon!! REMINDER THIS THREAD IS HIJACK FREE DISCUSSION!! We are here to discuss and take in knowledge from ANYONE that has been to PA. ASK AWAY!! And yea, when you get back from PA we want a FULL trip report!! LOL Relax mon, in 27.5 days that will FLY by you will be in PA!! YAY!!

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Vince

You are clearly as stoked as we are for our upcoming trip.  As you mention, vi* and sammyb have been such wonderful resources and proponents of Port Antonio that we know we will count this as one of the blessed places on our planet that we have been fortunate to see and cherish memories of forever.  Negril is one of those places too. I have a feeling Port Antonio will call us back.

My wife and I wish you a fantastic trip. It sounds like we will mark our first visit before you, Mrs Buffalo and I are looking forward to raising a glass on our terrace to toast everyone on this board who has helped get us there.  If you were following us immediately I might be worried for you but if you not going until summer there should be adequate time for the red stripe supply on the East coast to be restocked :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

That said, *agregory*  as we not too far behind you please let us know if we should load up in Kingston before we head East. We'd a love a trip report or just pictures of your travels upon your return.  We wish you a fantastic trip as well.

My god this planning is fun...

Cheers 
Buffalo

----------


## Vince

Did I here Red Stripe! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Drink as much as Red Stripe as you can, give the Red Stripe employees a smile on there face. (and ours too)! When ya'll do raise a glass on your terrace for everyone on this PA board. PICTURE TIME!! lol. So.... What is the plan on places to stay and go do. I know it's kinda hard to plan ahead. Like I tell my wife just get me on that plane and head that dang plane south till we see blue water and a Jamaica flag. And then we will just go with the flow. YA MON!!

----------


## agregory

I'm sure we will go to Reach and it will all be irie  :Smile:   I thought I saw a video of people getting into the rushing water and going under, swimming through a hole and coming back out on the other side as they trekked through the falls.  It didn't look like something even I would be interested in doing as a swimmer.  No worries though, we'll still enjoy it even without the thrill of doing that  :EEK!:   I'm pretty adventurous, but in the video I saw the water was really rushing!

I'll definitely post pictures and a trip report once we return.  We are starting our trip with 6 nights in Negril starting the 22nd  :Smile:   Soon come!

----------


## Vince

Can't wait for these trip reports! Sine we have 2 boardies that are going for sure. Post a roll call. Just something different. Safe travels to all! Are most of ya'll renting a car or other means of transportation??

----------


## sammyb

So excited for all of you.  Portland is one place in Jamaica I can recommend without hesitation.  I KNOW each of you will fall in love with this special part of the island we all love.

----------


## Odinson

Reach Falls is great for swimmers and non-swimmers, there were guys hanging around but really no need for a guide even.  That hole you describe is a little unnerving but you don't have to do that to enjoy yourself.

SammyB has the area dialed in - but my $2.5J:

Eat or hang at CliffHangers on the way to or from Reach - please post something if you do, they were building a guest house last Dec and I would love to stay there if all is irie.  The food was great and the bar/restaurant/guest house location is unbelievable.

Woody's is good for some cheap eats and hanging out.

Don' t miss eating at Soldier Camp, call to make sure he's open - if not, he may open up for you! He did for us, then an hour later the place was rocking!

GeeJam has great food and drinks but is pricey - old school Mento band Jolly Boys plays there every Wed I think.  We stayed there and for once, I think someplace that expensive was worth it - maybe we can afford it again in the future...  If you eat there, make sure you walk the property, lush and amazing.

----------


## *vi*

*GREETINGS future Portland VisitorsLOL*

I tell you Im stoked for ALL of you for different reasons.  From getting to know you, I can say each of your visits will be individually rewarding and momentous.  I mean you all are already enthusiastic and optimistic about your upcoming ventures that I hope the reality of being there exceeds your dreamy expectations.  

Ms. agregory, Mr. BuffaloSoldier and Sr. VinceIm loving your positive VIBES!!!




> Are there parts of Reach Falls that you need to swim to get through?  I'm just asking because one of the two of us doesn't swim well.  He's a great doggy paddler though


No worries *agregory*, the wading/swimming area at Reach Falls is not deep and there is practically no undercurrent.  Anyone can stand, swim and walk about with no problem.  There is a security guard and life guard present at all times during public operating hours (I always give them each a little tip).  The security guard is there 24/7.  The life guard escorts the visitors through the falls portals.  I didnt go, but Tommy did and he said climbing and navigating was very easy.  Two tips: Onewear water shoes.  The bottom is stony for about 5-6 yards until you get in the middle of the pool.  Twotake a heap of white rice to feed the fish.  So amazing how you dont see any fish until you toss in the rice or pieces of white bread.  Reach Falls is truly an incredible place to visit.  




> ....we know we will count this as one of the blessed places on our planet that we have been fortunate to see and cherish memories of forever.... I have a feeling Port Antonio will call us back.


*BuffaloSoldier*, I agree with you whole heartedly on both points.  Portlands exquisiteness is expansive.  I know you are an adventurer, so that characterist will be satisfied without disappointment.    The best part about the ventures is they are pretty close to all accommodations.  I believe the furthest would be Reggae Falls and Bath which are in St. Thomas.  So *Mr. & Mrs. BuffaloSoldier*, a variety of thrills will be a mere few miles away.  Take your time and enjoy the magnificent scenery along the way.




> ...And yea, when you get back from PA we want a FULL trip report!! LOL Relax mon, in 27.5 days that will FLY by you will be in PA!! YAY!!


True, and that expectation applies to you as well *Sir Vince*!  As Ive mentioned previously, I would LOVE to be there when you arrive in Portland so I can hand you your first red stripe!!!  Your experience will only get more irie from there.  I see how expressive you all are so I know for a fact your trip reports will be fabulous and will draw hundreds to this forum as you post.  I know Ill be there applauding every word and delighting at every photo.  Also *Vince*, I thought of another place you and *Mrs. Vince* can consider for accommodations and that is Fairy Hill Psalms. Three bedrooms, three baths, huge kitchen and livingroom.  I adore the owners Linton & Alicia.  The price is very affordable at around $110/night for the entire private house.  Check out their website.  There is no view, but only a five minute walk to Winnifred Beach.

----------


## sammyb

Odinson,

Seacliff hotel looks real nice

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/15026365

I too would love to stay there.  

I second Woody's Ms. Cherry has the best rum punch on the island!

Trident has jazz on I believe Saturday nights

Food at Geejam is very good and as stated ask for a tour of the property

Enjoyed the food at Bikini Beach as well

Jerk sausage, Pork and festival at Boston, Haven't gotten a good batch of chicken

Long Bay is really lovely can't swim because of the strong under current but nice to just enjoy the vibe and grab a bite to eat etc

Winnifred is a nice local beach with zero harassment 

Frenchman Cove you do have to pay but it's worth it.  

Portland is truly special!

----------


## Vince

I saw that place Fairy Hill Psalms before. I'm fine with no a/c. We live in south Texas so we are kinda use to heat, humity ect. But, I read the reviews, and some complained about being hot and muggy. (I'm just looking out for my girls) I like the place, close to Winnfred beach too! Price is good too!

----------


## *vi*

Oh Vince...yeah it's one thing to be hot...but muggy too????  That would interfere with sleep and keeping the hair tamed!!!  It felt very comfortable while I was there, but that was October and only for a about an hour.  Thanks for the added info.

----------


## *vi*

Everyone*Sammyb* and I can suggest eateriesentertainmentplaces to be-a-kid-again to a certain extent, however your best go-to source on whats what in Portland are your hosts and hostesses.  Mr. Lloyd Edwards is very kind and approachable.  The first time I called to request a visit to his place, he was out with guests.  He had taken them to Frenchmans Cove.  That tells me he communicates with his guests and listens to make sure they have a great time even if he has to take them to the action himself.  The same is true with Bigga.  The daily joy for this man, who is always smiling, is to go out of his way to cater to his guests making sure they are happy and well fed.

I know the same will be true for you *Vince* wherever you decide to stay.  Dont be afraid to ask your hosts/hostesses anything.  From where to eat (I know Bigga would say Here mon!) to where to have fun.  Where to go and where to avoid.  Portland is that kind of place.  The amount of interaction you have with them is solely YOUR call.  They are not intrusive or boundary invaders. Just plain old good-hearted people who want to assist. 

My hope is that you ALL return with NEW discoveries to add to the Portland attractions like *takinitslow* and *Odison*.  Thanks to them, I added Soldier Camp and Blacks on Winnifred Beach to my list for next reach.  Its all about sharing the love for Jamaica on Negril.com.

----------


## JitterBug

just a quick reminder that portland is extremely humid may to october, i mean really, really humid! and rainy!

----------


## heater

Is anyone familiar with Norse Hill Estate? I'm interested in their 2 bedroom garden cottage.

----------


## Biggs of the week

Looking forward for our fist reach in Porty.Thanks everyone for the guidance ! Love ,Peace & Hairgrease- Biggs

----------


## Vince

Soon come? Biggs of the week

----------


## Biggs of the week

Yes late Sunday !

----------


## Vince

Safe travels mon!

----------


## Odinson

Thanks SammyB! Glad Sea Cliff is open - it sounds very peaceful, also sounds like AC is either there or soon come in case of excessive heat.  Really want to go back there and get their drunken lion fish again.





> Odinson,
> 
> Seacliff hotel looks real nice
> 
> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/15026365
> 
> I too would love to stay there.  
> 
> I second Woody's Ms. Cherry has the best rum punch on the island!
> ...

----------


## sammyb

Yes, Odinson nice to have another option in the area and with an affordable sea view!

----------


## Vince

Anyone got a trip report?

----------


## *vi*

*VINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  It’s been a month since I’ve returned.  Although it’s not unusual for me to take a while to post a report, it is unusual for me to be plagued with JSS (Jamaica Separation Syndrome) for this lonnnnnnng.  I’m a mess!!  Missing Portland and my friends so much.  To concentrate on anything but Jamaica is still a fight.  All I want to do is plan, purchase and pack for my next reach.

Oh, yeah…you’re longing for a lengthy, picture-packed trip report????

Well SO AM I !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Frown: 

Hopefully one of the other Portland explorers will soon delight us with their experiences while I get my act together to share some highlights from March.  Here’s a tid bit for now.

*Arrival Day and that “Moment”*



I love arrival day particularly that perfect “moment” when I  smile and say to myself…”I’m finally here”.  That moment came while at Pier 1 in Montego Bay.  I had lunch there prior to departing to Portland.  The ambiance is nice.  The food was really good.  I plan to return on my next arrival day.



Guava Jerk Chicken Salad

----------


## Vince

We are still kinda undecided between PA or Negril. ;(

----------


## sammyb

Vi,

I can't view the photos...maybe it's just me???

Vince,

Is it possible to do both?  I like them both for different reasons

----------


## Vince

Sammyb, We will have only 7 days for travel.

----------


## *vi*

Options…that’s the sweetness Jamaica has to offer.  Don’t sweat it *Vince*, Portland will be there when you are ready.

*Sammy*, I could see them when I first posted, but I can't now.  I uploaded them differently than usual.  Maybe that's the problem.  I will go my regular route but can't do it until tomorrow.

----------


## *vi*

Another shot of the inside of Pier 1

----------


## Vince

View is very nice!

----------


## sammyb

> Sammyb, We will have only 7 days for travel.



hmmmm well that's hard let me say what I like about both
Negril long beach to walk and enjoy, endless food option, it's familiar (when I want action I go here)
Portland speaks to my soul, makes me slow down and just enjoy.  Drop dead beautiful scenery, genuine people, zero hassle.

If you can stretch your time to 10 days I think you can split, but with 7 you will be too rush.

----------


## sammyb

Lovely photos Vi, thanks for reposting.

----------


## Vince

I think we will hold off till next year, so we can do a 14 days to enjoy :Wink:

----------


## TAH

Why not just do all seven in PA? Gotta broaden those horizons, man. There is a great big wide world out there. We had a hard time going someplace new, but since we did we haven't been back to Negril for the past two years. Too many places to see in the world for us to just keep going to the same place over and over (even though we love the place). Planning to go back to Negril in December, and will probably make it a once every third trip visit from here on out.

----------


## Vince

^^word!!

----------


## agregory

I should really write a TR for you guys...  I'll try to work on that  :Smile:   It's been 70 days since we've been back and of course, I think about Ja daily.  Lucky for me, I have another great adventure coming up in a few months to take my mind off of not being in Ja.  I'm going to Croatia with 3 of my close girlfriends in August to celebrate our 40th birthdays  :Cool:   There's a lot of researching and learning to be done prior to that trip, which I love doing!

----------


## Vince

YEA!!! A soon trip report!  :Wink:  Where is Croatia?

----------


## ohliz

Oh Portland. It's been nearly 7 years  since I've been out that way. Thought about it this January but decided not to rent a car. For me that's kind of key, though solo, I'd do the Knutsford.

----------


## agregory

> YEA!!! A soon trip report!  Where is Croatia?


You're not the first person to ask that Vince  :Smile:   Croatia is in Eastern Europe, on the Adriatic Sea.  It looks like an amazing place with clear, turquoise water, hundreds of islands, mountains and thousands of years of history!

----------


## Rob

Previous post removed. Please remember that the focus of Negril.com is on Negril and Jamaica.

Thank you for your understanding.

----------


## agregory

Hopefully I didn't cause any trouble.  I didn't see the previous post...

----------

